# Jury Duty makeup ban



## prettysecrets (May 18, 2008)

...........


----------



## purrtykitty (May 18, 2008)

That's ridiculous.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 18, 2008)

NO WAY... Just swallow a tube of lipstick.


----------



## prettysecrets (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_NO WAY... Just swallow a tube of lipstick._

 
LOL....THATS FUNNY AS HELL!!!


----------



## vcanady (May 18, 2008)

That's strange!!?? Am I slow bc I just don't get the logic behind that!?? I would just wear makeup anyways, atleast foundation, powder, the basics. I RARELY leave the house with NOTHING on! It seems like as long as you don't show up with c-shock eyes and dazzleglass lips, you should be good, haha!


----------



## choozen1ne (May 18, 2008)

I would show up dressed like a Vegas show girl - I can't decide if someone is innocent or guilty with out make up on


----------



## COBI (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vcanady* 

 
_That's strange!!?? Am I slow bc I just don't get the logic behind that!?? I would just wear makeup anyways, atleast foundation, powder, the basics. I RARELY leave the house with NOTHING on! It seems like as long as you don't show up with c-shock eyes and dazzleglass lips, you should be good, haha!_

 
I don't think it's that they can't wear makeup, but that you shouldn't bring a bunch with you.  I normally only have a tube of l/s and a l/g in my purse, and I wouldn't change that because of the list of what not to bring; however, it also wouldn't be the end of the world.  For jury duty, I would keep my makeup very basic & neutral personally.


----------



## prettysecrets (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choozen1ne* 

 
_I would show up dressed like a Vegas show girl -_

 
LOL. Great idea..I've been thinking of ways to come off as crazy as possible. I wouldn't be lying anyway though  

I can wear it there, just can't bring things to touch it up with. I usually carry powder with me,l/s and l/g. I guess the only thing I could take now is blotting paper


----------



## KikiB (May 18, 2008)

Wow...dumb rule.


----------



## gigglegirl (May 18, 2008)

yeah i agree with cobi. i think lol if you wanted to show up like a show girl you could. just don't have your bag full of makeup for touch ups. I'd just bring a l/s and gloss to hell with their rules. thats dumb. but i'm thinking you could WEAR it. 
are you limited on cell phone, wallet items too??


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 18, 2008)

That doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 18, 2008)

thats a wierd rulee....its like your getting on an airplane or something lol


----------



## MsButterfli (May 18, 2008)

thats crazy, i was on the grand jury for 6mths, if they woulda told us some nonsense like that that woulda had to hold me in contempt lol


----------



## prettysecrets (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsButterfli* 

 
_thats crazy, i was on the grand jury for 6mths, if they woulda told us some nonsense like that that woulda had to hold me in contempt lol_

 
6 months!? That sounds awful. Was it a murder trial? No makeup,cell phones, cameras,it was a long list!


----------



## xbrookecorex (May 19, 2008)

Ugh I have jury duty in 2 weeks


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 19, 2008)

I am dying to do jury duty for whatever reason-I've always wanted to do it!  I bet I'll go through life never getting the op 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I find law so interesting...crime too, even though it's an awful thing, it awes me.  

I would probably cry if they told me I couldn't wear makeup, but it seems you're allowed to wear it, just not bring your bag with you?!!  That's not that bad-this is why I love my primers!


----------



## rbella (May 19, 2008)

They don't want you to bring anything that could possibly hold hidden recording devices or weapons.  In Houston, we have to go through the gates of hell just to get through to the jury room.  It's more secure than the airport.  It's totally ridiculous.  Money, id and necessary medication is all that is allowed in your purse.


----------



## MsButterfli (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettysecrets* 

 
_6 months!? That sounds awful. Was it a murder trial? No makeup,cell phones, cameras,it was a long list!_

 
we were a "special" grand jury and we heard everything, a murder case, insurance fraud, auto theft, racketeering all kinds of stuff. it was only two days a week for those six months, wasnt that bad but being that i work nights, being up in the morning was horrible lol. i had a car accident and was out a month, i thought i was gonna get off but NOPE still had to report back. we watched movies in between cases cuz one of the dudes bought a portable dvd player and we had a big screen tv in the room lol. i woulda died if i couldnt bring my blackberry in, but they didnt ban us from bringing anything in tho


----------



## ratmist (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_They don't want you to bring anything that could possibly hold hidden recording devices or weapons._

 
I've heard of Coco Chanel's statement about lipstick being a woman's secret weapon, but I never thought law enforcement would take it that seriously!


----------



## rbella (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_I've heard of Coco Chanel's statement about lipstick being a woman's secret weapon, but I never thought law enforcement would take it that seriously! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Damn straight, if the law saw me in my "Bombshell" lippie, I'd probably get arrested for carrying a concealed weapon.  I can put the hurt on just about anyone in that lipstick!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think perhaps the powers that be at the courthouse have watched too much MacGyver.


----------



## Lizzie (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Damn straight, if the law saw me in my "Bombshell" lippie, I'd probably get arrested for carrying a concealed weapon.  I can put the hurt on just about anyone in that lipstick!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think perhaps the powers that be at the courthouse have watched too much MacGyver._

 





Leave it to you lovely ladies to turn something annoying (ie not being able to bring makeup to jury duty) into something funny.  Y'all brighten my day!


----------



## AmberLilith (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_I am dying to do jury duty for whatever reason-I've always wanted to do it!  I bet I'll go through life never getting the op 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I find law so interesting...crime too, even though it's an awful thing, it awes me.  _

 
Same here -I'd like to do it too. Sod's law i won't get the chance.
I used to want to be a lawyer, but then i gave up ion that idea. Now i might want to be a crime scene examiner...

Sorry for being OT...


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 21, 2008)

Just pull out all of your long lasting make up and your primer potion, Then you should be able to pull off some glamorous all day beauty =) W/o reapplying


----------



## sofabean (May 22, 2008)

Dude! I want to do jury duty! lol. Well only in my spare time, really. I wouldn't want to do it now since I have school, work, etc, but I would love to experience it just once... on my own terms of course... Haha (which is like never)


----------



## Tashona Helena (May 22, 2008)

haha the talk about the weapons makes me think about Kim Possible and her lipstick and compact secret hidden weapons...wow.  No makeup tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sucks.


----------



## kimmy (May 24, 2008)

i wanted jury duty until they summoned me after i was already working a job that i love and hate to miss. and then they kept me for the entire day and said last minute "we don't need your group," i was like "well damn. way to tell me seven hours late, jerks."

i hate jury duty. HATE HATE HATE! but at least we got to bring makeup and cell phones. you don't tell a nineteen year old southern california girl she's gonna have to part with her purse of makeup and lotion or her cell phone...it's an unwritten rule that everyone knows they damn well abide by haha.


----------

